# Watch this instagram powerlifter get called out for using fake weights



## Arnold (May 30, 2017)

*WATCH THIS INSTAGRAM POWERLIFTER GET CALLED OUT FOR USING FAKE WEIGHTS*

https://youtu.be/35aYaOxjkc8

An Instagram-famous bodybuilder and powerlifter named Brad Castleberry is getting major flak for allegedly bolstering his bench press with fake weights to get more views and shares on social media. 

Award-winning natural bodybuilder and YouTuber Nick Miller posted the expos? above in which he breaks down examples of Castleberry's suspicious bench attempts. 

Seemingly minute details visible in slow motion give Castleberry away, according to Miller. "Look how easily he just shifted that 700 pounds on the bar from side to side."


----------

